# What... WHAT will Canon now do?



## rigrx (Jun 11, 2015)

After this release from the new Sony a7R II... What... WHAT WILL CANON DO?
I just found a post a few minutes ago on a newspage:



> Waaaake up Canon! I really don’t want to part with all my Canon glass and start over with another brand but 5D4 is last chance in my book…nothing has really happened since 5D2 in 2008. 2008! TWO THOUSAND AND EIGHT!
> Sony is just mutilating them at this point. Canon still think they can get the enthusiast market into their pro line of cameras or what on Earth is going on?



And he is totally right. Canon stays behind Video, DR, ISO Performance and Features. Other Companys like Sony trys to be the best and make fantastic cameras. Canan just want to make profit out of us. 

Sure Canon, you have many lenses, very really good lenses. But you don't know what the people need and what they are willing to pay for. 



> But to wait for a holy grail 5D4 to be even close to SONY or Panasonic for that matter is waist of time.
> …Look at the history and you will know the future





> Sony is throwing blows every direction, the funny part is that they are landing.



I don't think that Canon will be close to a say a7R II, with it's 5D4. Not, when they put up something like the 5DS R. I'm a Canon user by the way and have a few lenses which are simply phantastic. But when I see other releases... when I see what is possible... and then... I see what Canon offers... well... nothing to say though. 

I see many users switching to other companys with better (technical) cameras in the next time. Sure, Canon is good, but why spend in an obsolete system which lacks in performance and other things? What do you think about this? What do you hope from Canon? Are you going to switch? :-[


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 11, 2015)

People who like Canon will stay with Canon. People who don't like Canon won't buy Canon.



richiexdee said:


> but why spend in an obsolete system which lacks in performance and other things?



That's a bit much to consider Canon to be an "obsolete system". I do not think that word means what you think it means. ;D

But in any case, it is up to the individual photographer which system to buy into and/or stay with. 

If you feel that Canon is no longer the best system for you, then you should switch. Others, I am sure, will be happy to stay with Canon.

Such is the world of consumer electronics.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 11, 2015)

richiexdee said:


> I don't think that Canon will be close to a say a7R II, with it's 5D4. Not, when they put up something like the 5DS R. I'm a Canon user by the way and have a few lenses which are simply phantastic. But when I see other releases... when I see what is possible... and then... I see what Canon offers... well... nothing to say though.
> 
> I see many users switching to other companys with better (technical) cameras in the next time. Sure, Canon is good, but why spend in an obsolete system which lacks in performance and other things? What do you think about this? What do you hope from Canon? Are you going to switch? :-[



Canon has to get it right with the 5D4/1DX2. It doesn't have to outspec what Sony is doing in everything, but it will have to be significant leap forward from the 5D3/1DX that were announced 3-4 years ago. Upping the DR and bending the ISO vs. DR curve by giving more DR at higher ISOs (C300 II technology) will definitely help. MP will also increase, but that's not as critical. It won't match what the Sony does on the video side though -- it'll be competent, but it won't give the fastest frame rates, etc. I'm looking forward to a 5DIV that has marked high ISO performance with 15 stops of DR with a slightly higher frame rate (8-10?) and mid 30 MP with basic 4K video (higher bitrates will require CFAST which is C300 II territory). And Sony is going to retain their compressed RAW format, which results in artifacts...

Canon has been very clear that the 5Ds is an evolution of the 5D3 and not its successor. The 7DII falls in a similar level from a technology standpoint. Comparing A7R II to the 5D3 (2012 tech) isn't fair, so I'm waiting to see what is in the 5D4 before making a decision on whether or not to switch. I've got multiple 600-EX-RTs and many Canon lenses, so Sony can't compete with that.


----------



## dak723 (Jun 11, 2015)

Perhaps the Sony A7R II will prove to be a great camera, but all the hoopla so far is just a lot of noise, in my opinion. People said the Sony A7 and A7 II were so great they blow away anything Canon has to offer. Well, I tried them both and both were returned because they weren't as good at producing excellent images as my Canon 6D. And the Sony kit lens was possibly the worst lens I have ever owned. If you love post production and pulling shadows, then I agree with the consensus - get the Sony cameras. If you care about more than that - including excellent images straight from the camera (and even JPGs), then lets wait and see if the Sony is really any better than all the other quality cameras out there.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Jun 11, 2015)

FWIW, I have Canon, Sony and Fuji. None of these systems function equally. Canon's AF performance can't be beat. I would never take my A7R to a sporting event. I would never use my Fuji for a large landscape shoot unless I'm shooting pano's.
Each tool has its purpose.
Sony does not compete on the same field as Canon. er...at least not now.


----------



## jaayres20 (Jun 11, 2015)

I am a wedding photographer and if I only had access to Sony gear I am pretty sure I would have to return my clients money to them after they were dissapoited my images didn't come close to what I can do with my canon gear. Nothing this new Sony camera can do would result in any kind of image quality upgrade for my images period. I need top of the line glass and fast, accurate AF. I need flashes that have build in radios and cameras that are durable, weaher sealed with a battery that lasts a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 11, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> I am a wedding photographer and if I only had access to Sony gear I am pretty sure I would have to return my clients money to them after they were dissapoited my images didn't come close to what I can do with my canon gear.



Well at least you are honest enough to admit that it is not the photographer but the gear after all.


----------



## Pookie (Jun 11, 2015)

The only people I see making these claims are amateur hobbyist...


----------



## geonix (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know wht Canon will do now. 
But they should change something drastically. There should be no internal (spec-wise) holding back of products in the fear that they might take away market shares from higher-end canon products like the 1DC or C300 etc.

Does it look like Sony did hold back something with the A7R II in order to not make it a competitor to other Sony products? 

The 5D Mark IV should be the best they can do. I think they will be able to beat the A7R II in photography framerate, durability and AF. But finally they have to deliver an *image-sensor* that would be a competitor and I don't know if they are able to do that. 

The question is also will they have time to change anything now or is the 5DIV already fix?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 11, 2015)

My 20D produces nice images, I'm not going to upgrade anytime soon 
However, I will buy the new 50mm F1.8 STM lens because my 'nifty fifty' just broke.

Most of the market is looking at the newest lowest end Canon (Rebel/750D). People see 'Canon' written on their printer or scanner, and see the sports photographers with the big white 'Canon' lenses, and decide to get a Canon... they don't hang out on the forums, comb through dxomark scores or do any other more advanced searching.
If they already own a Canon, they are most likely to buy another Canon... or a friend may suggest that they are happy with their Canon.

As far as professionals are concerned, many are heavily invested in Canon glass and accessories and are simply used to Canon cameras.
For many people, autofocus is the number one most important thing on a camera... because all the megapixels, dynamic range, color and ISO performance in the world can't save an 'out of focus' shot.... it is simply discarded and you don't have anything.
If Sony's autofocus is enough for you, then it is probably a better choice for your style of photography.
It will be interesting to see what the 5D mark IV and 1DX mark II will bring... we'll see. However, if the C300 mark II is any measure, they have the tech to give us 15 stops of dynamic range.

In short... what I was trying to convey is this: Canon will keep selling cameras just fine, and are not going away as a camera company anytime soon.
People seem to think Canon will go bankrupt tomorrow because of 1 camera Sony has released.
Nikon and other companies had inferior sensors to Canon about 10 years ago... they didn't go bankrupt... they are still here and doing fine. Canon will still be here tomorrow too.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nothing.


----------



## distant.star (Jun 11, 2015)

.
I care not what Canon will do "next."

I care what I will do with the equipment I have.

The photographic equipment industry is not a spectator sport for me. I don't go to the grocery store and wonder what one store will do now that the other one opened a delicatessan with seating. I get my groceries from the store with the lowest prices. Then I go home. I don't know any artists who go to an art supply store and wonder what a competitor will do not that one company has introduced a new type of brush. They simply get what works for them, then they get to work making art. The photo equipment suppliers are simply suppliers to me. I buy and use what works best for me in making the kinds of images I want to make.

If one of those suppliers makes something that fits my needs better than what I have, I'll acquire it. Anything else is simply time stolen from creating images.


----------



## NancyP (Jun 11, 2015)

500mm f/4 DO IS as sharp as the current 500 f/4 II L IS and weighing 2.3 kilos / 5 pounds.

Really, we don't have any reason to whine, people, at the rate that Canon has been turning out fine lenses. 

I am reserving judgement on both companies' new sensors until some independent testing is underway. 

If the tests turn out well, I may have a G.A.S. target that encompasses both rivals, plus a small German firm:
Canon 11-24mm f/4L used on a tilt-shift adapter made by Hartblei, attached to a mirrorless Sony A7 II / A7r II body. Apparently the image circle is pretty darn large and pretty darn good out to the extremes, making T/S a possibility for a short-sensor-to-flange-distance camera (ie, mirrorless).

Seriously? I will keep shooting with what I have, maybe take a few classes on photoshop. Buy a new laptop before the old one dies of old age. Keep an eye out for lens and camera pron.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 11, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:



> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a wedding photographer and if I only had access to Sony gear I am pretty sure I would have to return my clients money to them after they were dissapoited my images didn't come close to what I can do with my canon gear.
> ...



You're right. We should all just shoot with pinhole cameras. And if Sony produces a new pinhole camera, it will definitely have more low ISO DR than any pinhole camera Canon can ever produce.


----------



## jaayres20 (Jun 11, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> jaayres20 said:
> 
> 
> > I am a wedding photographer and if I only had access to Sony gear I am pretty sure I would have to return my clients money to them after they were dissapoited my images didn't come close to what I can do with my canon gear.
> ...



When it comes to wedding photography, yes the gear plays a big part of it.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 11, 2015)

jaayres20 said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > jaayres20 said:
> ...



No it doesn't. It's the photographer ONLY. The sports shooters who use 1Dx's and superteles actually suck as photographers because nobody should ever need that much gear. Mirrorless is the way to go man. Just run out on the field to get your shots and run along and pan with the players. Gear doesn't matter.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well, I mean, unless of course it's mirrorless or a Sony/Exmor sensor. Then sure, gear matters then.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2015)

richiexdee said:


> What... WHAT will Canon now do?



Oh, I expect Canon will go on selling ILCs, and continue to sell more of them than Sony.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2015)

@ OP- "why spend in an obsolete system which lacks in performance and other things?"

I have about 20-30 photos with similar results in same 12fps burst. It's hard to pick out the best ones sometime 
1Dx + 200f2 IS


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 11, 2015)

@ OP- "why spend in an obsolete system which lacks in performance and other things?"

I have about 20-30 photos with similar results in same 12fps burst. It's hard to pick out the best ones sometime 
1Dx + 200f2 IS


----------

